# One Kindle, Multiple Accounts



## deMoMo

Hello - 

A good friend has a Kindle and has offered to let me put my Kindle-to-be on her account.  I was wondering if I could also have my Kindle on my own account.  That way I could read her books, but also pay for my own books.

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope. Your Kindle can be registered to one account at a time.

Maybe you can work something out were you pay her for the books that you buy. Keep a list of the books that you want, how much they cost, and pay her that amount on an agreed upon schedule.


----------



## WestPointer1968

the thing to do as I understand it is to put your kindle on her account and add your credit card to her account.  When you buy a book, change the credit card used for "one click" to your card and then after purchasing back to her's.  By the way, you don't see the full card number of either cards, but obviously there must be a modicum of trust between the two of you.  This does expand the number of books you both have access to!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Keep in mind that you will lose the ability to upload any book that you buy while on her account. So if the time comes and you remove your Kindle from her account, you will no longer have access to those books. 

Just an FYI.


----------



## WestPointer1968

You could solve the above problem by putting all the books you want to remove from your onboard content on an SD memory card and keeping that card safe.  They are pretty cheap these days!


----------



## Leslie

Luvmy4Brats may chime in here but she has said she has registered and de-registered her Kindle between her husand's account and her own account. Her daughter is on her account so this way she keeps her "adult" books on her husband's account. She says that works.

For me, I have a good friend on my account. She does not know my login or password so she can only buy books for her Kindle from her Kindle, or if I buy them for her from my Amazon account and send them to her Kindle. It has worked out well. We like a lot of the same books and we have ended up alternating buying those -- usually if she hears about something, she'll buy it, then I'll hear about another and buy it and so on. She likes sci-fi which I don't care for so if she buys sci-fi books, she pays me back for those.

L


----------

